# "Puxar a porta"



## Fefa_100

Olá!!!
Gostaria de saber como ficaria em espanhol a seguinte frase: "Não se deve empurrar a porta para abri-la. Utiliza-se um outro método: É necessário puxá-la."

Obrigada!!!


----------



## okporip

Acho que "puxar a porta" é _tirar de la puerta_.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Fefa_100 said:


> Olá!!!
> Gostaria de saber como ficaria em espanhol a seguinte frase: "Não se deve empurrar a porta para abri-la. Utiliza-se um outro método: É necessário puxá-la."
> 
> Obrigada!!!


 
No encuentro una forma en español que haga esa diferencia, siempre decimos "empujar la puerta" y esto no implica violencia.  Veo que "empurrar" en portugués es como "empujar" pero con violencia.  "Puxar" es mover la puerta acompañándola. 

Quizás estaría bien: "No se debe derribar la puerta para abrirla.  Se utiliza otro método: es necesario empujarla".  Para "derribar" una puerta se necesita inevitablemente el uso de fuera, para empujarla no, es decir, apenas la fuerza necesaria para abrirla (y no hacerla giratoria).


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Es verdad! "Puxar" es el movimiento que se hace cuando las puertas se habren hacia adentro y se dice "Tirar".

Perdón por la confusión, es que siempre tuve esa confusión inclusive en español. La puerta dice "Tire" y yo empujo ("empujar" es hacia afuera), la puerta dice "Empuje" y yo tiro hacia adentro...  Todo al revés, es de nacimiento.


----------



## okporip

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Veo que "empurrar" en portugués es como "empujar" pero con violencia.



No, la violencia no está implícita en el sentido de "empurrar". 




> "Puxar" es mover la puerta acompañándola.


Yo diría que "puxar a porta" es mover la puerta hacia uno, mientas que "empurrar la puerta" es moverla hacia el sentido contrario.

PD: no había visto tu respuesta...


----------



## willy2008

Fefa_100 said:


> Olá!!!
> Gostaria de saber como ficaria em espanhol a seguinte frase: "Não se deve empurrar a porta para abri-la. Utiliza-se um outro método: É necessário puxá-la."
> 
> Obrigada!!!


 No debe empujar la puerta para abrirla, se utiliza otro método: es necesario tirar de ella.


----------



## Fefa_100

Gracias a todos por su ayuda!(Não sei como colocar aquele ponto de exclamação ao contrário... XD)

Muitíssimo obrigada!!


----------



## Carfer

Fefa_100 said:


> (Não sei como colocar aquele ponto de exclamação ao contrário... XD)


 
O mais fácil é usar o caracter que está na barra de ferramentas por cima da caixa onde escreve o post.
Senão, a sequência de invocação do código ASCII do caracter é [alt] +173, ou seja, prima a tecla _alt_ e, mantendo-a em baixo, digite o número _173_ no teclado numérico. Com a mesma técnica obtém qualquer caracter: [alt] +168, por exemplo, é a sequência para obter o ponto de interrogação invertido ' ¿ '.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Es verdad! "Puxar" es el movimiento que se hace cuando las puertas se habren hacia adentro y se dice "Tirar".
> 
> Perdón por la confusión, es que siempre tuve esa confusión inclusive en español. La puerta dice "Tire" y yo empujo ("empujar" es hacia afuera), la puerta dice "Empuje" y yo tiro hacia adentro... Todo al revés, es de nacimiento.


Y que tal "halar" o "jalar"? Nunca sé cuál se debe usar pero tengo entendido que tiene el mismo sentido de "tirar" (la puerta, claro está ).


----------



## Tomby

Acompañar la puerta, girar la puerta, etc.


----------



## Mangato

Siempre me llamó la atención el significado de puxar. En gallego es exactamente lo contrario que en portugués. 

Galego Português
*Puxar* = Empurrar. Hacer fuerza por presión Es una abreviación de *empuxar. *También decimos empurrar si se hace con mayor violencia
Tirar = *Puxar. *Aplicar fuerza de tracción
Quitar = Tirar. Extraer o sacar algo

En donde estará el origen de la controversia?


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

WhoSoyEu said:


> Y que tal "halar" o "jalar"? Nunca sé cuál se debe usar pero tengo entendido que tiene el mismo sentido de "tirar" (la puerta, claro está ).



Hola. 

Tiene exactamente el mismo sentido, y el uso depende de la región. Sin embargo, por acá todo el mundo dice "jalar", pero en todas las puertas está escrito: "Hale". 

Abraços.


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> Y que tal "halar" o "jalar"? Nunca sé cuál se debe usar pero tengo entendido que tiene el mismo sentido de "tirar" (la puerta, claro está ).


 
En la regiones españolas que se utiliza el vocablo, Andalucía y Canarias escriben halar pero lo pronuncian con* h* aspirada, parecida a la *h* inglesa, probable herencia árabe. El DRAE recoge las dos formas jalar y halar con idénticos significados.


----------

